# Need New Members



## Randy Brooks (Mar 17, 2006)

Wilks county Washington GA Looking for new members. 500 acers $500
  Creeks running through out the property some hardwoods some pines and clear cut. No electricity but there is a bunk house sleeps 6 easily no one is using feel free to if you like. There is a barn if you need to keep any thing down there. Campers can stay there year round we have had no problems with thing getting stolen. There is a care taker that keeps an eye on every thing. Safety is the most important thing of all. If you have a child that is in school they can hunt for free.  Leased from a privet land owner surrounded by hay fields. Quail deer hogs each year there has been a mountable deer taken. Looking for some good members that likes to hunt and enjoys the out doors.   If you would like to know more about this club my name is Randy Brooks home number is 770-466-0456 or my cell number is 404-936-0966 E-mail address is rbrook5361@aol.com


----------



## LJay (Mar 17, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Flintlock1776 (Mar 26, 2006)

*Message sent*

PM sent. Thanks!


----------



## rehdeer (Mar 26, 2006)

*Sorry I Missed You*

Randy,

I waited for you at the Chicken Express and hwy 78 yesterday for 30 minutes.  I hope there was some misunderstanding. The club sounds like just what I am looking far.  

Mike from Lexington


----------



## Boudreaux (Apr 7, 2006)

ttt


----------



## Jeff Moats (Jun 8, 2006)

Any openings left? What about ATV's.


----------



## tim frankum (Dec 27, 2006)

i would be very interested in this if its afamily membership


----------

